# NexentaStor Community Edition based on ZFS



## anilg (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi FreeBSDers ,

With the interest in ZFS here, I wanted to introduce you to a distribution release we're quite exited about at the NexentaStor project (http://www.nexentastor.org).

NexentaStor CE 3.0 is an OpenSolaris distribution, with ubuntu hardy userland. On top is an easy to use, and fully-featured storage WebUI to manage SAN/NAS deployments. We are at the latest version of Opensolaris, with all of the latest features of ZFS like deduplication.

You can grab the latest iso release from
http://www.nexentastor.org/projects/site/wiki/CommunityEdition

The release announcement with more details is at
http://lists.sonic.net/pipermail/gnusol-devel/2010-March/001503.html

Thanks
Anil


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2010)

I think FreeBSD users are way more into ZFS than into OpenSolaris, let alone a Ubuntu userland, but good luck to you ...


----------

